# Healing Thoughts For WSArabians



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh man!! She's in my prayers. Hope she has a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

She'll be in our prayers. Keep us updated!


----------



## MyFillyAspen (Oct 28, 2012)

:shock: Oh my god.. Really sorry to hear that... Hoping she gets better soon, best wishes... Shes lucky she still came out, by the sounds of it!

:sad:


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

OH DEAR! Healing thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my...this is my nightmare! Healing thoughts and hope she makes a quick recovery that goes without problems!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

How awful! Let her know we're all thinking of her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexis rose (Oct 1, 2012)

She is definitely in my thoughts and prayers. Please keep us updated.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Prayers on the way for WSArabians for a speedy recovery


.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow! Get well soon thoughts from here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Best wishes to WSArabians! Please keep us updated.

Is there an address we can mail cards to?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh yikes. Will definitely send healing vibes. Let her know we are all pulling for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh dear, that is horrendous. Best wishes and hopes for steady healing.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Oh jeez, that's terrible. Hopefully she makes a full recovery:-(


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh my... :sad: Get well soon, WSArabians!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Huge bucket loads of prayers sent her way!! Hope all goes well, and its a speedy recovery! Thank you and keep us updated please!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ouch. Prayers.


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh no! Hope she'll be ok! Wishing a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Wishes for a speedy recovery, and glad that although she was hurt it wasn't much worse!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Sending healing thoughts


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my goodness, so glad she is okay!

Sending many healing vibes her way.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

Prayers & healing thoughts for WSArabians.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

oh no! She'll definitely be in my thoughts


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

If anyone wants to send cards you can send them to me at 
Box 16 site 117 rr#3
Sundre, AB
T0M 1X0 

I will be sure to forward them on to her. Thanks for all the kind thoughts. We are expecting her out of the OR within the next half an hour. This has been a very hard time for the family and your kind words help.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh, boy, how horrible! My prayers go to her! Wishing her fast recovery!


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh no, Hope she heals well and fast..Best wishes..


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear of this-praying for her & the Dr's & others managing her care. Thank you for letting us know & hope you can keep us posted on her recovery, which I hope will be speedy.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

OH no! Poor baby. My healing thoughts go out to here. Blessing to you, too , for your love and caring.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. Sending healing vibes! 

Please update us when you can.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh no! D: I'm so sorry to hear that. That's awful. At least it wasn't worse though, no one ever wins in a head on collision. 

I'm definitely going to be sending a card as soon as I can get one out.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll send her a card this weekend. Hope she's doing okay.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Prayers and healing thoughts being sent her way from OK!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

my thoughts and Prayers are with you all.. Get well soon WS


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about this ordeal. How very scary to go through. I am happy that she is doing as well as she is, we all know how bad it could have been. Prayers for a fast recovery with as little discomfort as possible.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Prayers her way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. She will be in my prayers! Please keep us updated. Hope she feels better really soon.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, Tiff, that's horrible! I'll have her (and everyone else in the family) in my thoughts and prayers. XX Fingers crossed for a speedy and complication-free recovery.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh dear. Sending good vibes her way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Poor WS! Sending lots of prayers her way.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Thoughts, prayers, and very soft get well hugs.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

How terrible. Thoughts and prayers!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

You have my wishes for her speedy recovery.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Any news tonight, Tiff? How's she doing?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She made it out of surgery fine, nearly 5 hours later. She is in shock and still not really awake yet. She is not in much pain and although she isn't talking yet, she tries to laugh.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's great news! Give her a hug from all of us here at HoFo (a gentle hug, granted) and let her know we're thinking of her.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

oh my lord! im so glad she survived and is on the road to recovery.
def. in my prayers


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Any word on how long they want to keep her in the hospital? More prayers coming for a recovering day w/out too much pain.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

She is doing soooo much better today. Awake and demanding her neck collar gets taken off. Actually she said " can I take this fu*king thing off?!" She just told me, as I type and pull glass out of her hair, " you should see my windshield."  she is gonna be ok! I wanna hug her to bits but that willl have to wait a bit. She should be here for about a week or so


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

FGRanch said:


> She is doing soooo much better today. Awake and demanding her neck collar gets taken off. Actually she said " can I take this fu*king thing off?!" She just told me, as I type and pull glass out of her hair, " you should see my windshield."  she is gonna be ok! I wanna hug her to bits but that willl have to wait a bit. She should be here for about a week or so


I'm so glad to hear she's doing well and being feisty! :lol:


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Prayers sent for a full recovery. Keep us posted.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Fantastic! Continued well wishes.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I am only just seeing this - and so glad to see that she is already doing better even just one day to the next. LOTS of healing thoughts headed her way!


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Positive thoughts and prayers headed her way!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh gosh! How horrible! Sending positive thoughts, and crossing fingers her recovery goes as smoothly as possible!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

FGRanch said:


> She is doing soooo much better today. Awake and demanding her neck collar gets taken off. Actually she said " can I take this fu*king thing off?!" She just told me, as I type and pull glass out of her hair, " you should see my windshield."  she is gonna be ok! I wanna hug her to bits but that willl have to wait a bit. She should be here for about a week or so


Brilliant news! That sounds like the lady we all know!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Glad to hear she is doing better already! 
She'll be in my thoughts and prayers for a swift recovery. 

Update us when you can!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Glad she is back to feeling feisty. Thoughts are with her and you and your whole family and prayers for speedy recovery!!


----------



## LittleZeasel (Oct 22, 2011)

Very glad to read she is doing better  Positive thoughts your way for a thorough and quick recovery! Car accidents are scary!


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

It is our spirit that carries us though those tough times. Sounds like she has plenty of it. Tell her to keep the neck collar on as we want her up and walking, not laying around with a floppy neck. Be patient and heal, we are all praying and rooting for a full recovery.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Best wishes to her for a speedy and full recovery. Sounds like she's a fighter and those Dr.s and nurses better stay out of her way when she decides she wants something!  Give her a spiritual warming from me. There's more than just the phsyical damage from this tragic accident.:hug:


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Sending healing vibes to WSArabians! Here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey guys, sorry it took so long to update you guys. 

So as it turns out Steff has a broken arm as well, it got left on the back burner because they were concerned more with her leg. So she won't be able to really start physio until her arm heals. She is looking at a 6-8 week stay at the hospitial. Her hemoglobian levels are really out of wack so they will be checking for internal bleeding tomorrow. Don't ask me why that was left so long...

Regardless she is one of the strongest people that I know, she will recovery, alas probably not fully, but she is gonna be riding horses one day again soon (I'm sure a year doesn't seem soon to her, but I am just glad that is gonna be ok long term that I can't help but see the positive side) 

She will be downsizing her herd as she will be unable to work for at least a year (will be 3-6 months until she can even walk again) so if anyone is looking for some well bred Arab mares or knows of anyone please contact me.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh my, I'm just so saddened to read this latest update. My heart goes out to her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad to hear she is getting better, will keep her and your family in my thoughts, instead of selling them could she maybe put them on loan until she is in a position to take them back that way she won't loose those horses. Fingers crossed for a straight forwards speedy recovery.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update Tiff. Continued prayers. Please let her know we are all pulling for her and she is in our thoughts.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Glad to hear that shes doind better, although im sure its tough to have to part with some of her horses


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Gald to hear that she is so strong. Finding more injuries sometimes happens-My BIL had a bad fall & some breaks weren't discovered for quite awhile-the worst ones got treatment first, & after care found more-bummer! About reducing the herd-maybe some horses could be leased out for a time, so she has the option of still owning them & making a major decisioin after she is better?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Not sure if they have tested for internal bleeding yet, I had to come home to be with my kids. They did find out she has bad anemia, so hopefully increasing her iron will make her feel better and take away some of the lathergy.

Her new stallion, Khade, and her fave mare, Roxy, are here at home with me and I'm pretty sure she has all of the others for lease and/or sale.


----------

